# Hey Guys



## oldmick (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm hoping there are a few old crocks on the forum, 
maybe give me a few ideas. I'm retiring next year 
and planning a big trip around Europe (after I've given 
Blighty a good seeing to for three months or so). 
Hired motorhomes in the past and I'll be doing that 
from time to time throughout next year, get into 
practice for the big trip when I plan to go wildcamping 
most of the week, spend a couple of nights on a 
campsite or B&B, kind of thing.

Wildcamping is the essence, I feel. I hope that, by the 
time I'm ready to buy my own motorhome I'll have picked 
your brains clean.


----------



## ladytramp (Dec 5, 2007)

*Welcome Mick*



oldmick said:


> I'm hoping there are a few old crocks on the forum,
> maybe give me a few ideas. I'm retiring next year
> and planning a big trip around Europe (after I've given
> Blighty a good seeing to for three months or so).
> ...



I'm sure that there are a few old crocks on this site probably including myself!!!  I'm sure that you will get a lot of advice from everyone as there is a lot of knowledgeable people on this site. Just hope you enjoy your hard earned rest / holiday.


----------



## sundown (Dec 5, 2007)

hi, mick and welcome,   you'll find plenty of good advice on this site 
but how can you afford to "hire" a motorhome . 
I could just afford to buy mine, but hire one! now thats out of my league!
   sundown


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Mick.
  Welcome, I'm sure you'll find loads of usefull info. on here. Have done a couple of Europe trips myself so am always willing to pass on what little I know, but there are many others on here with a lot more knowlege than I, whom you will find only too willing to help. Come and enjoy the friendly forum.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 5, 2007)

hi and welcome you will find plenty of good advice on here but as for hireing m/homes wow there expensive


----------



## cipro (Dec 5, 2007)

welcome pal good idea to rent first there are some hire companys do try before you buy sceam.
Enjoy the site


----------



## oldmick (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the friendly welcome all. I can just about manage hiring for a week at a time, which I regard as an investment, more than a leisure thing.
Shorten my learning curve for the real thing.

I actually retired early last year. Just waiting for Her Maj to sort out my state pension then I'll be outa here. Selling up, taking off, me and the dog. Granny flat (granddad flat?) at my son's to come back to, the motorhome will be my country house, private office, pied a terre, and holiday camp. 

I'll be skint, but free.


----------



## cipro (Dec 5, 2007)

oldmick said:


> Thanks for the friendly welcome all. I can just about manage hiring for a week at a time, which I regard as an investment, more than a leisure thing.
> Shorten my learning curve for the real thing.
> 
> I actually retired early last year. Just waiting for Her Maj to sort out my state pension then I'll be outa here. Selling up, taking off, me and the dog. Granny flat (granddad flat?) at my son's to come back to, the motorhome will be my country house, private office, pied a terre, and holiday camp.
> ...



All the best in finding your perfect  match theres loads of different layouts makes and models which you are probably awear of. Happy hunting


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 5, 2007)

oldmick said:


> Thanks for the friendly welcome all. I can just about manage hiring for a week at a time, which I regard as an investment, more than a leisure thing.
> Shorten my learning curve for the real thing.
> 
> I actually retired early last year. Just waiting for Her Maj to sort out my state pension then I'll be outa here. Selling up, taking off, me and the dog. Granny flat (granddad flat?) at my son's to come back to, the motorhome will be my country house, private office, pied a terre, and holiday camp.
> ...



You sound like a very wise man to me. Too many p**ts out there (mainly of the loadsamoney brigade so no sympathy) who stumble into buying "cause they liked the colour". Take your time, give it a lot of thought and although you'll be a lucky man if you get it totaly right first time, you should get something that will do you well. (Personal opinion, the perfect motorhome is like the holy grail, it may well be out there somewhere but we're all still searching.)
By the way with reference to the last bit of your quote, I've mastered the first bit "I'm skint" just trying to get free now


----------



## sundown (Dec 5, 2007)

(the perfect motorhome is like the holy grail, it may well be out there somewhere but we're all still searching.)


I totaly agree with that geoff, 
last year I had a beautiful mercades montana 
which I was delighted with,
then this spring my wife, angie asked me to look at a 20ft autosleeper
amythist and wow! like it ! gotta have it! so take your time,watch and listen, and you'll "maybe" get what you're looking for
sundown


----------



## lenny (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome Mick, I like your style, I can't advise you on european tours but we do have one thing in common, I'm an old git too

No offence intended..Lenny


----------



## oldmick (Dec 5, 2007)

Geoff.W said:


> You sound like a very wise man to me. Too many p**ts out there (mainly of the loadsamoney brigade so no sympathy) who stumble into buying "cause they liked the colour". Take your time, give it a lot of thought and although you'll be a lucky man if you get it totaly right first time, you should get something that will do you well. (Personal opinion, the perfect motorhome is like the holy grail, it may well be out there somewhere but we're all still searching.)
> By the way with reference to the last bit of your quote, I've mastered the first bit "I'm skint" just trying to get free now



Dunno about wise, but I'm definitely taking my time. 
Been dreaming about this for thirty years, been planning it 
for the last three ever since the missus and I called it 
quits and split the winnings. 

Goodnight all.


----------



## oldmick (Dec 5, 2007)

lenny said:


> Welcome Mick, I like your style, I can't advise you on european tours but we do have one thing in common, I'm an old git too
> 
> No offence intended..Lenny



Thanks Lenny. No offence taken, I like being an old git.


----------



## sundown (Dec 5, 2007)

oldmick said:


> Thanks Lenny. No offence taken, I like being an old git.



according to our collective missuss's
I think we're all old gits!
   sundown


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 6, 2007)

mine calls me a grumpy old gitt or likens me to VICTOR MELDREW  i dont beleive it


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 6, 2007)

mabey we can add to our user names VICTOR 1  VICTOR 2


----------



## alanval (Dec 8, 2007)

Think we all have a Victor at home I certainly do lol he`s an old git but im not .... Im a retired lady  well I am retired ...JUST  ok..  But boy are we enjoying being retired just one thing wrong wish I still had my salery as well that would be nice.

 Val


----------



## alanval (Dec 8, 2007)

Think we all have a Victor at home I certainly do lol he`s an old git but im not .... Im a retired lady  well I am retired ...JUST  ok..  But boy are we enjoying being retired just one thing wrong wish I still had my salary as well that would be nice.

 Val


----------



## ladytramp (Dec 8, 2007)

*Victor*



alanval said:


> Think we all have a Victor at home I certainly do lol he`s an old git but im not .... Im a retired lady  well I am retired ...JUST  ok..  But boy are we enjoying being retired just one thing wrong wish I still had my salary as well that would be nice.
> 
> Val



I wanted my signature to say "married to an old F**t but still young at heart"
Couldn't fit it all in though.  You're right though we woman all seem to have one - must be the age group.


----------

